
Can I Stiff Uncle Sam? - finangle
http://finangle.com/can-i-stiff-uncle-sam/
======
markbnj
>> If you were Bob, what would you do?

A self-made millionaire who probably stuck assets in a tax-avoidance
investment only to have it ruled taxable later on. So now he owes a half-
million. Wow, as a middle-class taxpayer who owns ( _cough_ rents, because
property tax) a home I really feel for him. Pay the damn tax, Bob.

